# 2012 Brute Done!!!



## jrpro130

Just finished this build for a friend

29.5 laws on Elixir's with 1.5" spacers
RDC lift
Gold/Red Springs
Wildboar custom rad
Snorkels
Fan Switch
Bedliner racks
Crankcase vent

I'm sure I missed some...

























































I'm IN LOVE!!!

Makes me wish brutes weren't so expensive...would have looked good in camo!

I gotta say it's basically same thing as 08-11 minus plastic changes and rear seal update and power steering. It's got more power but not too much. I didn't like how squirly it is when driving, just used to regular steering I guess!!!


----------



## jctgumby

Dude that's awesome!!! I like the color combo.


----------



## wmredneck

Looks great!






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## blue beast

im liking them more and more.. it really looks good all set up like that..


----------



## DirtyBrutes

That is a great looking bike. Good job.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!! Im liking that grey. Wish my Rex was that color.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Ricky looks like both of buddies got some of the nicest 12 out


----------



## 12Brute750

Very very nice!!! That color looks so good with all of those hideous stickers off the tank. Great job


----------



## 12Brute750

Not the tank but the side plastics next to the air box. I'm sure y'all know what I meant. I should have mine finished tomorrow night. I'll try to take some pics.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Great looking bike man!


----------



## movingman

That looks awesome. I really like the look of the bike without those stickers as well.


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks guys,

Not sure what kawi was thinking with those hideous blue stickers...ANYWAY

Bike runs great, it's got a LOT of power. I can't wait to ride it and see how it does. It's my friends wifes bike so I'll be able to ride it and check it out.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Let's just hope it doesn't put a whooping on that yeller bike lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130

it very well may! I ain't skurred lol. I still am a kawi man at heart...


----------



## mossyoak54

Thats sweet man. I like that dodge in the background too :bigok:


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

I didn't really like the looks of the 2012 Brute's at first but man! They look good with a little love! That silver looks good!


----------



## jrpro130

The dodge is my baby! 97 cummins with 10" lift 38s. Just blight it a few months ago completely stock. Did dual adjustable long arms and all quality parts. Don thuren steering etc 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

I looked hard at that same bike/color sitting right beside the orbital blue outty I'm trying to get this week. - I can't bring myself to give up the 2-up chassis, just a nicer over-all ride. The standard wheel base are fun though, would consider one for a "wife" bike if she didn't want a SxS.


----------



## The750i

really liking that color scheme. sick bike!


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks guys, I'm proud of this build! I'll have more pics of the 2012 1000 build and my renny build! I've been doing a lot of bikes lately!


----------



## 12Brute750

Jrpro my hat is off to you. I snorkeled and racked the rad on mine last Thursday and Friday and you were not kidding about being a tight fit. It took me about 15 hours from start to finish so I'm not going to quit my day job ha. But after it was done it was worth it. Thanks again for making this post to give me the confidence to go ahead and do it.


----------



## jrpro130

12Brute750 said:


> Jrpro my hat is off to you. I snorkeled and racked the rad on mine last Thursday and Friday and you were not kidding about being a tight fit. It took me about 15 hours from start to finish so I'm not going to quit my day job ha. But after it was done it was worth it. Thanks again for making this post to give me the confidence to go ahead and do it.


Thank you very much. I'm very glad what I posted helped you out!!! I just build bikes for my friends for fun. No money involved. Maybe one day I'll do it for more than fun lol but not anytime soon. 

It was by far the tightest snorkel job I've ever done. Including the grizzly 700! And that was bad! 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## 12Brute750

So the grizzlys are tight too huh. My buddy has two that I'm going to help him with. Even though it was a pain I enjoy working on them. It gives me something to do when I can't go ride.


----------



## jrpro130

Grizzly are VERY tight. I've done 3 just recently...one being my 07 when I had it. I did 1-1.5" intake, now everyone is doing 2-1.5" intakes. It's easy to do the airbox just make sure you epoxy very well.


----------



## JPs300

^ I did dual 2" to the air box, on a '12 EPS equipped grizzly.....

I did a pretty good write-up in the yami section on here with pics of the snork install & rad relocate.


----------



## jrpro130

Good stuff, I gotta check it out! I never went bigger than 1.5 on them grizz's


----------



## Evanrude

NICE! I love that color with the stickers removed! Thats a sweet Brute for sure. You're buddy ought to be proud of er. BTW, the Dodge is awesome! I've got its little brother (black Dakota on 33's), but I've always wanted a Cummins.


----------



## 750brutus

You do nice work man. Looks good!


----------



## jrpro130

Thanks!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## bruteguy750

what offset are those elixers


----------



## Codeman350ss

Nice build.


----------



## bruteguy750

looks good


----------



## josh13

:rockn:Nice!!!!!


----------



## DaveMK1

Man that thing is slick!!!! Makes me want a new one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------

